# richtiges konzept fürs intranet?



## rambozola (20. Feb 2006)

hi leute,

meine aufgabe ist es eine bestehende statische intranet-html-seite dynamisch zu erweitern.

es sollen von authorisierten personen dokumente hochgeladen werden können und diese werden als html-seiten angezeigt.
frage vorab: würdet ihr die dokumente (zb pdf) als xml in ner db speichern und aus der xml die webseite generieren oder einfach das pdf in das contentframe einbinden.

mein konzept für das projekt sieht vor: erstellung der intranetseite mit eclipse (plugins lomboz oder struts --> jsp & servlets) mit passwort- und dokumentespeicherung auf ner ms sql-datenbank.

was haltet ihr davon? gibt es nen leichteren weg oder ist das in ordnung?

ich bin absoluter jsp- & servletneuling  :### ...


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2006)

rambozola hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es sollen von authorisierten personen dokumente hochgeladen werden können und diese werden als html-seiten angezeigt.



Welcher DAU stellt so bekanckte Anforderungen? Dokumente mal eben als HTML anzeigen.. klar.. nichts einfacher als das..


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Feb 2006)

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon 

Ich würd die Dokumente (sofern möglich) nicht in der Datenbank speichern. Schau dir doch mal open-source DMS an. 
z.B. Graffito, gehostet von apache.org. Ansonsten hast du wochenlange Arbeit mit Migration von Daten, mit dem DMS ersparst du dir evtl. n bissl arbeit.

Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich aber AlArenal zu, auch wenn es dir nicht wirklich weiterhilft.
---
Hab dazu ne nette Geschichte.. 

X stellt auf WebSphere Portal um. Als Quellen für Dokumente gibt es folgende:

- PDF
- Word
- Notes-DBs
- Abteilungshomepages auf div. Servern
- XML
- statische Seiten direkt auf dem Server


Lösung:

Sämtliche Quellen werden in Clipping-Portlets bzw. Notes-Portlet dargestellt.

Aufwand:

Ne komplette Abteilung für Support, ne weitere Abteilung für Migration der Daten.
Ca. 1 1/2 Jahre Zeitaufwand


----------



## rambozola (21. Feb 2006)

wenn dokumente als html anzeigen so komplex ist...dann kann ich doch bestimmt zB die pdfs in einem infoframe anzeigen lassen (acrobat reader lokal auf rechner vorrausgesetzt), oder? das dürfte mir die konvertierungen ersparen...aber wie geht sowas? hab mal in selfhtml etwas von mime-typen gelesen...ist das das richtige?


----------

